# Yarn that Bleeds colour



## Friedrich (May 4, 2011)

I found some yarn at the thrift store that is a very dark navy blue, which I love. In winding the first skein into a ball, I noticed that my hands had turned dark blue!!! What can I do to solve this problem as there are 12 skeins and it is a beautiful cotton for a summer tank that I want to make. Does anyone have a suggestion?

gisele


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

Friedrich said:


> I found some yarn at the thrift store that is a very dark navy blue, which I love. In winding the first skein into a ball, I noticed that my hands had turned dark blue!!! What can I do to solve this problem as there are 12 skeins and it is a beautiful cotton for a summer tank that I want to make. Does anyone have a suggestion?
> 
> gisele


You should wash the yarn with white vinegar and water which should stablize the color, then rinse, rinse to get the vinegar smell out,although it will disipate.

Hope it works for you gisele

Linda


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

Friedrich said:


> I found some yarn at the thrift store that is a very dark navy blue, which I love. In winding the first skein into a ball, I noticed that my hands had turned dark blue!!! What can I do to solve this problem as there are 12 skeins and it is a beautiful cotton for a summer tank that I want to make. Does anyone have a suggestion?
> 
> gisele


You should wash the yarn with white vinegar and water which should stablize the color, then rinse, rinse to get the vinegar smell out,although it will disipate.

Hope it works for you gisele - PS cold water

Linda


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree with Linda...white vinegar is a life saver!! I always add it to my color wash, no matter how many times they have been washed. I would put all yarn in lingerie bag, cold water cycle and add at least 2 cups white vinegar...not sure how to dry it, except just throw skeins in dryer and let them tumble....?? Short of that, I would take it back to store...but I think you like it, so an after-thought would be, wash and dry one only. Let us know your results. Hildy


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

a laundress once told me to put salt in the wash when i was washing anything that may bleed...(i was worried about some men's colored polo shirts with white colors) it seems to work...don't know if it would help with your yarn problem or not...any comments from others??? i am curious as to what you may think


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

IF the yarn is a natural source - cotton, wool, etc. the vinegar and salt will set the color but if the yarn is acrylic you will need chemicals to set the color. Here is a link to info on dye setting, it is for quilters and fabric but the same principles apply. http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/load/quilt/msg0915263912996.html?11


----------



## Rrita (Jun 9, 2011)

White vinegar is a good idea -- but be sure to rinse well - not for the smell, but because vinegar is an acid, & you don't want to damage your yarn.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I made dish rags with the Bernat Peace & Love 100% cotton and I soaked in vinegar/water overnight but it still bleeds. So I put them in mostly vinegar last night and will let them soar 24 hours. I also added some salt. I hope that works as I like using them. I just bought some Peaches and Creme but have not knit it up yet. Does anyone know if that yarn is stable or will I need to soak? Thanks for your advice & experience!


----------



## Rrita (Jun 9, 2011)

I use Peaches 'n Cream exclusively for my kitchen washcloths. I use only white, so can't speak to the color-fastness of darker colors. The white cloths get washed in hot water with bleach, & hold up beautifully for a few years before needing to be replaced.


----------



## Friedrich (May 4, 2011)

Thank you LCGirl and hildy3 and Rrita for your solutions (pardon the pun) re the vinegar and the salt. One question though - Is there a receipe for how much vinegar to how much water and what about the salt? Does it just go in with the water and vinegar and if so, how much salt? One teaspoon? or One Tablespoon? Chemistry was never one of my strenghs.
thanks again
gisele

g


----------



## Knitting Cruiser (Mar 19, 2011)

Actually, white vinegar or salt will not set colors any more--this used to be true many years ago when dyes were formulated differently than they are now. If yarn (or fabric) bleeds color now, there isn't much you can use to stop it. Your only hope is to wash it several times and you will get less and less bleeding but it will be a long time before it ever stops bleeding.


----------



## Cherizac (Mar 9, 2011)

It depends on the fiber the yarn is made from, and the dye that was used. If it was indigo, it will sometimes continue to crock for a long time, and only heavy rinsing over time will help. 

Vinegar will often work, salt will sometimes. There's a new product out to put in the wash that helps absorb colors that bleed; I don't use it so I don't remember the name, but it might be worth looking into. 

If it's wool, of course, you need to be careful about felting in washing and drying; no agitation or temperature changes.

Good luck!


----------



## eewtwe (Apr 21, 2011)

I happen to agree that either vinegar or salt does not do the job. One of my son's friends purchased a ball olf yarn ($20.00)
from a vendor who breeds sheep. He wanted me to knit him a hat and when I noticed the yarn bled, I first tried salt and water and later vinegar. Neither eliminated the problem.

Eileen Wolf


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

If you can't get the color to set with these suggestions, when you make your item, use a Color catcher cloth when you wash it. they are available in the laundry aisle at store, I love them! Those little gizmos have saved a lot of laundry for me! It seems that even items that have been washed a lot will bleed when you switch laundry soap! did not know that until it was too late.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

The dryer part is a NO NO. Lay it flat to dry unless you want the skeins felted. It dose not take two cups to do the job. 1/2 a cup is sufficient.



hildy3 said:


> I agree with Linda...white vinegar is a life saver!! I always add it to my color wash, no matter how many times they have been washed. I would put all yarn in lingerie bag, cold water cycle and add at least 2 cups white vinegar...not sure how to dry it, except just throw skeins in dryer and let them tumble....?? Short of that, I would take it back to store...but I think you like it, so an after-thought would be, wash and dry one only. Let us know your results. Hildy


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I know that you use salt when dying cotton as it keeps the dye from coloring the cotton in spots and give a more even dye. As to wool I have never heard this. It is always vinegar.



onesoutherngal said:


> a laundress once told me to put salt in the wash when i was washing anything that may bleed...(i was worried about some men's colored polo shirts with white colors) it seems to work...don't know if it would help with your yarn problem or not...any comments from others??? i am curious as to what you may think


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Vinegar will do absolutely nothing for cotton. If you was/soak them in soda ash (from pool supply store) this will do the trick.



bonster said:


> I made dish rags with the Bernat Peace & Love 100% cotton and I soaked in vinegar/water overnight but it still bleeds. So I put them in mostly vinegar last night and will let them soar 24 hours. I also added some salt. I hope that works as I like using them. I just bought some Peaches and Creme but have not knit it up yet. Does anyone know if that yarn is stable or will I need to soak? Thanks for your advice & experience!


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Cherizac said:


> It depends on the fiber the yarn is made from, and the dye that was used. If it was indigo, it will sometimes continue to crock for a long time, and only heavy rinsing over time will help.
> 
> Vinegar will often work, salt will sometimes. There's a new product out to put in the wash that helps absorb colors that bleed; I don't use it so I don't remember the name, but it might be worth looking into.
> 
> ...


The product is 'color catchers' by Shout---they absorb the loose dyes in the laundry. I have used them-they work. There is also another product which is used to 'set' dye but I don't recall the name. :?:


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

If it is animal fiber the salt will do not good. It only take a quarter cup of vinegar to do several pounds of wool or animal fiber.



Friedrich said:


> Thank you LCGirl and hildy3 and Rrita for your solutions (pardon the pun) re the vinegar and the salt. One question though - Is there a receipe for how much vinegar to how much water and what about the salt? Does it just go in with the water and vinegar and if so, how much salt? One teaspoon? or One Tablespoon? Chemistry was never one of my strenghs.
> thanks again
> gisele
> 
> g


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

The one I have is "Shout Color Catcher" and it did work.



Cherizac said:


> It depends on the fiber the yarn is made from, and the dye that was used. If it was indigo, it will sometimes continue to crock for a long time, and only heavy rinsing over time will help.
> 
> Vinegar will often work, salt will sometimes. There's a new product out to put in the wash that helps absorb colors that bleed; I don't use it so I don't remember the name, but it might be worth looking into.
> 
> ...


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

If you would have put the yarn in a skein and heated it to simmer with a tablespoon of white vinegar it would have set the color. This vender needs to be talked to about rinsing their yarn after dyeing it.



eewtwe said:


> I happen to agree that either vinegar or salt does not do the job. One of my son's friends purchased a ball olf yarn ($20.00)
> from a vendor who breeds sheep. He wanted me to knit him a hat and when I noticed the yarn bled, I first tried salt and water and later vinegar. Neither eliminated the problem.
> 
> Eileen Wolf


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, that's a bummer! I started soaking 2 wash rags last night and they are still soaking! I really don't want to go to white! I'll check it when I get home tonight. At least I found out about the bleeding before I washed them with my other towels!

Has anyone tried those "color catchers" in the wash? I forget who makes them. It's a sheet that you throw in with the wash cycle.


Knitting Cruiser said:


> Actually, white vinegar or salt will not set colors any more--this used to be true many years ago when dyes were formulated differently than they are now. If yarn (or fabric) bleeds color now, there isn't much you can use to stop it. Your only hope is to wash it several times and you will get less and less bleeding but it will be a long time before it ever stops bleeding.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I have always found the vinegar to work, bu haven't had to do any cotton. I would still try vinegar and some salt for good measure. The best way is to soak, I would NOT use washing machine. Try search at top of page. There was another thread recently about this topic. I wrote a response on how to create a skein, tie it and also some hints on drying. If you don't see it and would like that info, send a PM and I'll explain in detail.

Good luck.. Sounds lovely. I'm looking for some nice cotton & blends for summer tops now.


----------



## Granny in Ohio (Jun 11, 2011)

I wouldn't use it. What if it bleeds on a blouse while you are wearing it? There are so many pretty yarns out there, that, is it realy worth the trouble to get it to stop bleeding? Just get new yarn. You said you got it at a thrift store that is probably why it was there...


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

The product that sets colors is Retayne. You can Google it. Not cheap, but it is supposed to work. Can be used with wool if you follow directions.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I was actually surprised that the Bernat Peace and Love 100% cotton bled like it did! While it was not expensive ($10) it is a name brand. I didn't look at the label to see if it says anything in the washing instructions.


----------



## ritter (Mar 19, 2011)

hi carol, good to see you on this site hope you like it have a good day teresa


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

I've had success with white vinegar recently, so I'm not sure about the fact that it doesn't work. Also the color catchers really work well too. As others have said, if it's wool or combination, dont dry in dryer


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

red, of course, is the most likely to bleed and years ago when I was sewing a lot I would always pre-wash and if necessary set the color by soaking in cold water with salt, pickling kind so that it dissolves quickly. But times have changed and who knows what are in these dyes unless you make your own vegetable dyes. the rule used to be berry or acid dyes could be set with a salt bath (neutralizes it) and vegetable dyes with vinegar. salt is a base and vinegar is acid - two opposites. 

fyi vinegar is the best fabric softener. it gets out all the detergent and leaves your clothes and towels soft and absorbent--add 1/2 a cup to your final rinse--your clothes won't smell and you don't have the perfumy smell of commercial fab softens that also leave an oily finish.

yarn (wool of course felts) in dryers doesn't do too well and I always avoid putting any handmade items in the dryer even fabrics--unless you have the non-tumbling Europeans type dryers. nothing wrong with hanging them in your bathroom shower and leave the exhaust fan on for circulation.

good subject--I am about to embark on yarn dyeing for the first time since I have collected some natural silk and also wool.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Good luck to you. I love doing it and have had some wonderful accidents. I do both commercial dyes as well as natural dyes. There are so many books out there to learn from. I have not yet tried youtube yet but will have to. I am going to a two day natural dye workshop the 25 & 26 of this month. Can hardly contain myself until then. I am praying for good weather for that week end. We have not had much so far.



Ask4j said:


> red, of course, is the most likely to bleed and years ago when I was sewing a lot I would always pre-wash and if necessary set the color by soaking in cold water with salt, pickling kind so that it dissolves quickly. But times have changed and who knows what are in these dyes unless you make your own vegetable dyes. the rule used to be berry or acid dyes could be set with a salt bath (neutralizes it) and vegetable dyes with vinegar. salt is a base and vinegar is acid - two opposites.
> 
> fyi vinegar is the best fabric softener. it gets out all the detergent and leaves your clothes and towels soft and absorbent--add 1/2 a cup to your final rinse--your clothes won't smell and you don't have the perfumy smell of commercial fab softens that also leave an oily finish.
> 
> ...


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Try a quarter cup to a gallon of water. That's what I use when dyeing.

BTW, washing your yarn in Synthrapol (R) may help, it's specially formulated as a wetting agent for dyeing. However sometimes what you have is too much dye in the yarn that comes off (crocking) and sometimes it is just not dye that is suitable for the fiber and will fade, which doesn't have much you can do for it. I suspect the original problem was crocking and it will stain her needles too if she's using wood, bamboo, or plastic needles.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Hi sockyarn - after your classes could you share your experiences with us here? it may get me inspired. thanks.


----------



## page62 (Nov 24, 2011)

I am also a quilter and I have put red fabric in the washer with white when prewashing, I use 2 or 3 packets of salt you get fron a fast food restrurant and there was no bleeding onto the white
Have never used vingar because it can eat at your fabric for years to come,

Hope this helps


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

page62 said:


> Have never used vingar because it can eat at your fabric for years to come,


Never heard or experienced such a thing. I use vinegar as a fab softner all the time--it is the dryer that "eats" away at your clothes. hence the lint catcher--that's from you clothes not lint from the air. Possibly commercial fabric softener, which coats the fibers with an oily residue, may reduce some of the wear in the dryer--don't know. The only thing I dry in a tumble dryer are sheets and towels--things I don't want to fade and shrink up I hang up in my bathroom. Heaven forbid we should have outdoor solar dryers with fresh air to dry our clothes--that's just too unsightly, sorry bit of sarcasm.


----------

